# Teich-bzw. Gartenverschönerung



## PeterW (30. Mai 2013)

Hi,

wer hat nicht auch schon eine Wand oder dergleichen gehabt und sich gefragt wie man das optisch aufpeppen könnte.
Wir haben da was ganz interessantes gefunden.
www.gartenposter.de
Wir haben da nämlich eine doch eher unansehnlich Mauer die wir mit solch einem 
Gartenposter aufgepimpt haben.
Bilder anbei ->vorher, nacher.
Ist zwar nicht so günstig aber die Optik in real ist sensationell, Material ist wetterfest und UV-Beständig und man kriegt das auf Wunschmaß.

Gruß
Peter
P.S.: Alle die am H.T.G-Treffen im Saarland teilnehmen viel Spass und hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit. Drücke euch beide Daumen.


----------



## jolantha (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teich-bzw. Gartenverschönerung*

Hallo Peter,
toller Link, habe ich mir gleich als Lesezeichen gesetzt, und werde das mal in Ruhe durchforsten.


----------



## jolantha (30. Mai 2013)

*Gartenposter --- tolle Idee*

Hallo

Schaut mal , was es aus Holland gibt : Wetterfeste Gartenposter für häßliche 
Wände oder olle Zäune. 
Leider keine Preise dabei : http://www.gartenposter.de/mustergarten/


----------



## Wuzzel (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gartenposter --- tolle Idee*

Moin Jolantha, Preise stehen dabei, sobald Du auf jetzt bestellen klickst und die Größe eingibst. 
z.B. 100 x 100 cm Euro 62,20 dazu kommt das Aufhängesystem zwischen 45 und 159 Euronen.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## jolantha (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gartenposter --- tolle Idee*

Wuzzel , Danke 
soweit habe ich gar nicht geklickt, immer wenn es an mein Geld gehen soll, 
mache ich erst einmal einen Rückzieher 
Ich sinniere ich grade, ob das teuer oder " günstig " ist !!


----------



## Wuzzel (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gartenposter --- tolle Idee*

Das ist total günstig, im Vergleich zu einem Flugzeugträger  

Ne, ganz ehrlich, um das beurteilen zu können müsste man Material und Druckqualität kennen. 
Alternativ (vor allem, wenn ne Aufhängmöglichkeit vorhanden ist, kannst Du nach "Gerüstbanner Druck" oder LKW Planen Druck googeln, die sind teils teurer, teils etwas preiswerter. Der Preisunterschied liegt sicher oft im Material und in der Druckqualität. 

Auf Gartenschauen habe ich auch schon bedruckte Gewebe gesehen, die Luftdurchlässig waren. Denn je nach Größe stellt so eine Deko ja ne ganz schöne Segelfläche dar. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Zermalmer (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gartenposter --- tolle Idee*

Einige Bilder/Poster sehen ja schon gut aus...aber eigentlich würde ich ja gucken, dass ich es bei mir umsetze, was ich da auf dem Bild sehe, bevor ich mir nur ein Bild davon hinhänge 

Wenn der Platz begrenzt ist, dann kann man natürlich (wenn der Preis und die Qualität stimmen) Raum 'projetzieren', der gar nicht da ist und vergessen lässt, wie klein ein 'Fleckchen' vielleicht gerade ist.


----------



## Superdad (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenposter --- tolle Idee*

Ich finde es ist eine super Idee.


----------



## jolantha (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenposter --- tolle Idee*

Wenn man ein bißchen künstlerisch veranlagt ist, könnt man sich ja z.B. eine olle Schuppenwand
selbst bemalen , so nach dem Motto : Ich hab ja nur abgeguckt !


----------



## PeterW (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teich-bzw. Gartenverschönerung*

Hallo Jolantha,
künstlerisch begabt musst du dafür gar nicht sein, du brauchst nur einen Projektor und kannst dir dann an die entsprechende Stelle dein Lieblingsbild werfen und nachmalen.
Habe ich früher mal in einem Badezimmer mit Wellen und Delphinen gemacht, sah auch klasse aus.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## jolantha (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teich-bzw. Gartenverschönerung*

Hab aber keinen Projektor, dafür bin ich wirklich gut im " abgucken " ( war ich in der Schule schon )


----------

